# Gobblers



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I was expecting some turkeys to return to my feeding site, because we've had a heavy layer of ice under the snow. Sure enough, they're back. This group consists of 7 gobblers and it looks like some good ones that have tagged up with last year's jakes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya the freezing and thawing makes it tough for the birds.


----------

